# Think our BMW is very poorly...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not sure if anyone remembers some of the problems we've had with our 5 series since we've bought it. But it's safe to say it's been the worst car we've ever had. Most of the problems have been electrical one way or another but the latest has been the self-levelling rear suspension.

In April last year there was a funny noise coming from the back of the car which turned out to be the compressor for the levelling system trying (and failing) to pump the car up. When we looked at it, it was noticeably lower than it should be and, once the noise stopped, it was sitting on the bump stops.

Cue a low-loader to transport it 200 miles home. Pump was replaced (car was 6 months out of warranty) by an independent. All was pretty much OK for a while (though the warning light would occasionally come on while driving, but reset after turning off and on).

Car went down again about two weeks ago. Took it back to the same people who put it up on ramps only to have the suspension raise again. They couldn't find an obvious fault and, as the car hadn't gone back down again, said to collect it from them.

Driving down to meet a mate to go to Wales, it went down again. Cue another low-loader to get it back to ours. Garage still couldn't find a fault, so they tried replacing the compressor with one from a car they were breaking and the car went straight back up again. So, as they bought the pump from BMW, they took it to them to replace it. they did and the car went up. Only to go back down about two or three hours later.

Car's now been with BMW for another week. They couldn't find the fault, and so connected it to the BMW tech guys in Brackley.

Upshot is that they've now sourced the problem to the connectors. The problem being that the connectors are only available as part of the wiring loom. Which is £1,300. And a 17 hour job to replace.

I reckon BMW must charge about £100 an hour - so that's a bill of £3,000 we're facing.

Not a happy bunny.

Knew we should have bought another Audi.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

If it is only the connectors, can you not go to an automotive electrician to get it fixed. No main dealer will "dabble" in mending stuff. They only ever replace. If it is only the connectors, then change them! Unfortunately for you if you had purchased the car new I would expect the sale of goods act to work in your favour and something that isn't fit for purpose should really be at BMWs charge for at least the first 6 years.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Auto sparky Kell if it was me!!! £100 an hours? Audi is £112 + VAT an hour!!! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Still waiting for them to get back to me to let me know whether the connectors are available separately.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Kell, have you tried APS? They do all German marques, not just Audi. www.autops.co.uk You may find that they can do the work cheaper and better than BMW, or may be able to recommend an independent auto electrician.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Kell said:


> Still waiting for them to get back to me to let me know whether the connectors are available separately.


An auto electrician would be able to sort connectors


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

is it the conector on the pump ,or on the wiring,, if on the wiring can you not cut the end off the wiring on the one the pump came from and solder onto yours !!!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Thats what you get for letting your Mrs go car shopping Kell 

I would go with the decent auto electrician route, don't let shytners anywhere near it


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Thats what you get for letting your Mrs go car shopping Kell


She's now taking every opportunity to remind me that she never wanted a Beemer in the first place.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Hang on, I thought she found the car in an Audi dealer and negotiated a good price on it for you :-?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Hang on, I thought she found the car in an Audi dealer and negotiated a good price on it for you :-?


All true, but only after I'd persuaded her that the BMW was a better car than the A6.

:?


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

Kell said:


> She's now taking every opportunity to remind me that she never wanted a Beemer in the first place.


god women are sooo good at that!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Good god Kell. Just flatly deny saying any such thing. Any woman would and get away with it. :roll:


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

had a problem with a old carisma we had, car died and was traced to a faulty wire in the loom. New loom? best part of a grand!

Auto sparky fixed it using a new wire rerout and £75 later job done. Now I thought being an 'unorthodox' fix it might not last too long, but it was over 5 years ago and worked right until the car went to scrappage a few months back. I personally would try every other option other than a BM dealer, theres no guarantee they know what they're talking about and 3k is just rediculously high.

And just to add, being a BM driver myself - lovely car!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

BMW won't make the connector (even if it has a BMW logo on it), so it will almost certainly be available elsewhere. Is there any way you can get close-up look at, or photo of the actual connector? You might be able to get enough details off it to find the manufacturer.


----------



## ajb100 (Jun 23, 2009)

if its just the plug, could you get the one from the car they are breaking and just fit that onto the car instead?

TCS on abercrmbie avenue might have a solution, theyre a BMW specialist


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

ajb100 said:


> if its just the plug, could you get the one from the car they are breaking and just fit that onto the car instead?
> 
> TCS on abercrmbie avenue might have a solution, theyre a BMW specialist


Have you used TCS before? What did you think of their work?

My wife's X3 needs a service and a few little things sorting out and didnt want to pay BM in High Wycombe their high main dealer charges.

E


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

E said:


> ajb100 said:
> 
> 
> > if its just the plug, could you get the one from the car they are breaking and just fit that onto the car instead?
> ...


TCS are the original company I took it to. They dropped it at BMW because they bought the pump from there and therefore it was going to be done under the warranty. The problem I have now is that I'd rather TCS did the work as I think they'd try harder to find me a cheaper solution.

What I would say about driving in there, is that it looks a little unsavoury - it is an industrial estate after all, rather than a shiny dealership, so you've got breakers, crash repairs and all sorts going on - but so far I've been impressed. Depends on how this resolves itself as to whether I'd recommend them or not.


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

Crikey - these new fangled cars can be a PITA sometimes. I've been put off all recent BMW and Audis with any kind of auto suspension (DRCs on RS6s for example). I hope you get this sorted quickly and for a sensible price.

I owned a Z4 for a few months last summer and used TCS, they were good but not especially cheap. My Brother also uses them for his 318is shed. There is another respected indie up near Chorleywood - http://www.cpcpe.com/ This guy used to be based in Marlow and had a great reputation - not being near his new premises but I assume the service is the same.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Any update on this Kell?

I`m after an E60 touring so have been reading this thread with interest.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not really.

BMW HQ are still saying that the connector is only available as part of the loom.

Though they've revised the price a bit (to £2300) and our dealer is going to try and get some cash from BMW.

If that fails, then we're going to have to take it back to the indie and use SH parts.

It's reminiscent of the issue with the TT air con unit in that one cheap part is not available on its own and that's what's ramping the price up.

It should only cost a couple of hundred if you could get the part on its own.

Tomorrow will be three weeks without a car. Or is it four? :?

At the moment, I can't say I'd recommend BMW in any way shape or form.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Kell said:


> BMW HQ are still saying that the connector is only available as part of the loom.


Hmmm, it`s not really ideal is it?

I`m sure that BMW _could_ contact the supplier that assembles the loom (assuming that BMW themselves don`t make it) and ask them to supply a connector on it`s own if they really wanted to.

I think I`d be heading down the second-hand route if I were you. Even if BMW stump up some of the costs, the best part of £2300 is still an awful lot of money to spend.

Good luck.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Unfortunate to say the least.

I wanted to get a 5 series tourer but Mrs said 3 series.

Auto electrician had a look yet?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

The problem is that BMW (like most main dealer service centres) don't repair things, they replace things. They can't do anything unless there's an entry in the TIS explaining how to do it. This isn't really a fault of theirs as they're just doing what they have to do to maintain their main dealer status.

You need to get an indy to handle it and do whatever you can to locate a replacement connector. Replacing that whole loom is a huge job and will involve half the interior being ripped out. I'd want to avoid that, even if I wasn't paying for it.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well, the situation is as follows.

If BMW won't supply the part on its own and if they won't meet us some of the way with regard to cost on what is only a 4 1/2 year old car, then it's going back to the independent.

I know they'll be able to fix it. The problem then, is that I won't have a warranty for the work. So, if for example, we're halfway to the Alps and it fecks up again, we're stranded.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I know its a 2005 car, but scrap yard? Ones near me let you butcher a car and take whatever you want, try that? What cars also have this part? Just 530D's?


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> I know its a 2005 car, but scrap yard? Ones near me let you butcher a car and take whatever you want, try that? What cars also have this part? Just 530D's?


Good suggestion - there must be lots of 5-series in breakers now.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Kell said:


> Well, the situation is as follows.
> 
> If BMW won't supply the part on its own and if they won't meet us some of the way with regard to cost on what is only a 4 1/2 year old car, then it's going back to the independent.
> 
> I know they'll be able to fix it. The problem then, is that I won't have a warranty for the work. So, if for example, we're halfway to the Alps and it fecks up again, we're stranded.


Won't the indy give you any warranty on the work that they have done?


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

get it fixed then sell it :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

phodge said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the situation is as follows.
> ...


Yes - but that 's not much help when you're 600 miles from home. :?



alexasTT said:


> get it fixed then sell it :?


That's the plan. Just need to get the trip to the Alps out of the way first.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Take out AA breakdown cover


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Bikerz said:


> Take out AA breakdown cover


We have (well, RAC).


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

RAC european cover? Surley its driveable when it goes you just loose suspension on rear? Or is it dangerous (Ie one side drops other doesnt or it rubs?)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Bikerz said:


> RAC european cover? Surley its driveable when it goes you just loose suspension on rear? Or is it dangerous (Ie one side drops other doesnt or it rubs?)


It's on the bump stops!

Don't know if you've ever had to drive a car with NO suspension, but it's pretty much impossible. PLUS, if it does drop and you drive it too far, it can then feck up the airbags that pump it up and down.

All in all, I wish we'd bought the A6 instead. We plumped for the Bimmer because it was a couple of grand cheaper and had a 5-year servicing pack. We figured it would be free motoring for a few years.

I reckon we'd be about evens by now.

This isn't the car from this time, but from last time. It's exactly the same result.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Looks a bit like me sitting in the back. 

Whoever said, on an earlier post, get it repaired then sell it. You've no love or respect for it now anyway, and you'll always expect it'll let you down.


----------



## ajb100 (Jun 23, 2009)

Kell said:


> E said:
> 
> 
> > ajb100 said:
> ...


a friend of mine works there and they do know their stuff

as said, its not great driving into there, but from the work they have done for me (on a vw mind) theyve been honest guys


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well, we've finally come to a solution/resolution.

It turns out that there are two connectors for the suspension - a big one and a small one. The small one has two pins which have worn loose. This is causing the problems with the suspension. Essentially, it's a part that would cost about thruppence ha'penny, so I'm more than a little peeved that BMW's first estimate was £3,500.

Our final bill is going to be around the £300 mark and that includes £140 for the work that was done originally. Should (fingers crossed) have the car back tomorrow/Friday.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Bloody good result Kell seek and you will find


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

surely a simple continuity check should have flagged this up a long time ago.


----------

